# My little Nano shoots big!



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

My little Lady shoots big, and is a wonderful addition to the Wildbill family!

PS, CAN'T GET MY PHOTO TO LOAD!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You need to use photbucket or other third party host to post pictures. Only supporting members can use the attachement feature on the forum.


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

OK thanks!


----------

